# ارجو المساعدة



## ابويزن2007 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم ممن يوجد عنده اي معلومات او مقال او بحث عن التوجيه المهني للمهندسين
ان يرسله لي للضرورة القصوى
اذ اني احتاجه لعمل بحث مهم في الجامعة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو المساعده في كيفيت ادخال صوره موجوده عندي في الكمبيوتر
علشان كل لما ادوس ادخال صوره تظهر رساله (ادخل عنوان الرابط )
وشكرا


----------

